
Distributed monolith - alanfranzoni
https://sebiwi.github.io/comics/distributed-monolith/
======
Multicomp
Our company is building one of these. Taking two .NET solutions liked by XML
web services and splitting them out into dozens of RESTful API-based
microservices. Fun times indeed

------
PaulHoule
We definitely need a way to "think different" in this area, no?

------
jelling
Meanwhile...AWS Lambda Layers.

